# 1st STRETCH Goal Almost Hit



## Tombguardians (Mar 27, 2019)

1st Stretch Goal is so close to opening!   Let’s get this open Tonight and move onto all the other awesome FREE stretch goals!  Still 19 days left

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/tombguardians/queen-of-the-damned-velraths-vampires?ref=dm9yc9


----------



## Tombguardians (Mar 27, 2019)

*1st STRETCH Goal almost Hit*

1st Stretch Goal is so close to opening!   Let’s get this open Tonight and move onto all the other awesome FREE stretch goals!  Still 19 days left

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/tombguardians/queen-of-the-damned-velraths-vampires?ref=dm9yc9


----------



## Morrus (Mar 27, 2019)

Please keep Kickstarter announcements to the Promotions forum, thanks!

(And also, please only post them once; I've merged these two).


----------



## Tombguardians (Mar 29, 2019)

*2nd Stretch Goal announces!!*

1st Stretch Goal is Unlocked!!!  Thank you to all our backers for making this possible.  Anyone that pledged the Velraths pledge level gets this miniature included in there set.  Anyone that pledged the “all-in” pledge level gets 2 skeletons w/axes!   STRETCH GOAL #2 is a set of 3 Coffins.  Perfect for your castle, undead liar or Queens Chamber!  

It’s not too late to pledge and get these Miniatures still have 16 days left!  

Click below to pledge:


https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/tombguardians/queen-of-the-damned-velraths-vampires?ref=82t6yk


----------



## Tombguardians (Mar 29, 2019)

*2nd Stretch Goal Announced*

1st Stretch Goal is Unlocked!!!  Thank you to all our backers for making this possible.  Anyone that pledged the Velraths pledge level gets this miniature included in there set.  Anyone that pledged the “all-in” pledge level gets 2 skeletons w/axes!   STRETCH GOAL #2 is a set of 3 Coffins.  Perfect for your castle, undead liar or Queens Chamber!  

It’s not too late to pledge and get these Miniatures still have 16 days left!  

Click below to pledge:


https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/tombguardians/queen-of-the-damned-velraths-vampires?ref=82t6yk


----------



## Tombguardians (Mar 29, 2019)

*2nd Stretch Goal Announced*

1st Stretch Goal is Unlocked!!!  Thank you to all our backers for making this possible.  Anyone that pledged the Velraths pledge level gets this miniature included in there set.  Anyone that pledged the “all-in” pledge level gets 2 skeletons w/axes!   STRETCH GOAL #2 is a set of 3 Coffins.  Perfect for your castle, undead liar or Queens Chamber!  

It’s not too late to pledge and get these Miniatures still have 16 days left!  

Click below to pledge:


https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/tombguardians/queen-of-the-damned-velraths-vampires?ref=82t6yk


----------



## Tombguardians (Mar 29, 2019)

*2nd Stretch Goal Announced*

1st Stretch Goal is Unlocked!!!  Thank you to all our backers for making this possible.  Anyone that pledged the Velraths pledge level gets this miniature included in there set.  Anyone that pledged the “all-in” pledge level gets 2 skeletons w/axes!   STRETCH GOAL #2 is a set of 3 Coffins.  Perfect for your castle, undead liar or Queens Chamber!  

It’s not too late to pledge and get these Miniatures still have 16 days left!  

Click below to pledge:


https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/tombguardians/queen-of-the-damned-velraths-vampires?ref=82t6yk


----------



## Tombguardians (Mar 29, 2019)

*2nd Stretch Goal Announced*

1st Stretch Goal is Unlocked!!!  Thank you to all our backers for making this possible.  Anyone that pledged the Velraths pledge level gets this miniature included in there set.  Anyone that pledged the “all-in” pledge level gets 2 skeletons w/axes!   STRETCH GOAL #2 is a set of 3 Coffins.  Perfect for your castle, undead liar or Queens Chamber!  

It’s not too late to pledge and get these Miniatures still have 16 days left!  

Click below to pledge:


https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/tombguardians/queen-of-the-damned-velraths-vampires?ref=82t6yk


----------



## Umbran (Mar 29, 2019)

[MENTION=6976090]Tombguardians[/MENTION]

Please select one forum in which to push your kickstarter.  EN World threads do have some value for marketing, but they are primarily for discussion - and you are effectively fragmenting whatever discussion you'll have when you have the same thread in multiple places.

IOW, talking about your kickstarter is okay, but don't spam us with it.


----------



## Morrus (Mar 29, 2019)

I'm asking you again to post Kickstarter announcements in the Kickstarter forum, and to only post them once. I have merged these into the the other thread. If you do this again, I will have to ask you to stop posting promotional posts.


----------



## Tombguardians (Apr 7, 2019)

*Tomb Guardians 2nd Stretch Goal Achieved!*

Evening everyone!  

If you like 28mm Undead and Vampire miniatures you will want to check this Kickstarter out.  We have successfully achieved our 2nd stretch goal and still have 8 days left.  Jason Weibe and Bobby Jackson helped us create these miniatures.  Pledge the Velraths Vampire Pledge level and you will now get 14 miniatures which works out too $5.00 a miniature.  They also come with a 5yr guarantee.  If you break one we will replace it for free.  

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/tombguardians/queen-of-the-damned-velraths-vampires?ref=82t6yk


----------



## Morrus (Apr 7, 2019)

OK, I've asked enough times. You clearly just come here, spam paste in your ads in every forum you can see and leave, without looking at the replies. Moving this (again....) to the promotions forum, but you won't be able to post any longer. Not that you'll see this comment.


----------

